# Tashiba 31/40 Pilothouse



## jzeke16 (Dec 21, 2006)

Looking for other Tashiba 31/40 Pilothouse owners to discuss anything involved in sailing and maintaining these boats. I purchased mine in January and have had a hard time finding info about systems, construction, etc.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Jzeke16,

I'm not an owner, but I've always admired these boat, especially the pilothouse variants. Which model did you purchase? The 31 or 40?

My understanding is that these boats are genetically related to the Panda/Baba designs. If so, you may wish to add their names to your "hail".

Say, could you help us out with something? Quite a few of us have been trying to I.D. a boat that TDW, a fellow Sailnetter, has seen in his marina in Australia. It is similar to other photos of the Panda 40 pilothouse, except it has a three windows on each side (front, port, and starboard) of the pilothouse instead of two. The photo of the boat appears here:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38446

My guess is that the boat in the photo is a Tashiba version of the Panda 40. If you can make something of it, go ahead and post to that thread. Thanks.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Try here: http://babaowners.org/pages/models.htm


----------



## jzeke16 (Dec 21, 2006)

*Tashiba 31 Pilothouse*

I bought the Tashiba 31 Pilothouse. It spent its early life on one of the great lakes and more recently Portsmouth, NH. I hail from Northport, NY and sail on LI Sound.
The boat you're asking about looks like an early Baba 40. It has most of the Baba/Tashiba traits. I know the three cabin windows are different from the norm. Could it be a custom remodel?


----------



## Aisling (May 2, 2012)

Hey...I am the owner of the one and only 36 PH...and I'd love to talk about my boat! She is amazing...great sailing boat...tons of live aboard space...email me with questions.


----------



## bpappas (Apr 3, 2000)

Aisling, I am the owner of a Panda 40 PH and co-moderate the Baba-L @ Yahoo. Someone on the list is looking for you. Please email me bruce at brucepappas dot com.

Thanks.
-Bruce


----------



## Treez (Apr 29, 2016)

That babaowner.org link is dead? Is there another? I'd really like to see more of the Tashiba 36 Pilothouse. I can't seem to find much for photos on the web?


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Funny. I have a web site. I might know something about this. Maybe I don't. You'll never know unless you ask.


----------



## bpappas (Apr 3, 2000)

The Baba-Panda-Tashiba Sailboat Website site is www [dot] babaowners [dot] org (plural) - It's still active, but needs an update.

Baba-Panda-Tashiba owners can be found at Yahoo: groups [dot] yahoo [dot] com/neo/groups/baba-l

-Bruce


----------



## Treez (Apr 29, 2016)

Wow, Bob Perry the very designer of so many lovely boats. I have not yet found interior images of the Pilothouse version of the Tashiba 36. I have found side view, topside and interior layout drawings and I believe possibly an exterior photo....though it might the shorter or longer boat? I'd really like to see some interior photos even though they're rare and used ones aren't likely to be found?


----------



## Treez (Apr 29, 2016)

Aisling,, do you have any interior photos of your Pilothouse Tashiba 36?


----------



## bpappas (Apr 3, 2000)

I think there was only one Tashiba 36 PH built. Many Baba/Panda 40 PHs.
-Bruce


----------



## bpappas (Apr 3, 2000)

I'm not sure Aisling is still monitoring this post. He hasn't been responsive to my questions.
-Bruce


----------



## Treez (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi Bruce, Aisling says he has one. Do you really think that ine is the only Tashiba 36 PH that was made? I had noticed a TaShing Panda 40 PH right here in Duluth Minnesota though I've not seen the interior but there are a few for sale and have seen plenty of interiors of those. The 31 and 36 Pilothouse versions not so much. The interior layout plan for the Tashiba 36 PH really makes me want to see the interior.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I have everything on these boats. I was there when they built them. I do not throw the plans away. All people have to do is ask politely. I have sailed all these boats. But with all the internet experts around I can't see how I could be of any more help.

The story is in my book if you are interested. I'm nicer in my book.


----------



## bpappas (Apr 3, 2000)

Hey, Treez, that's my boat in Duluth at Lakehead. 1982 Panda 40 PH "Whisper". You're welcome to come see it sometime. Are you nearby? I launch tomorrow and then hope to be sailing soon. Contact me at bruce at brucepappas dot com I'll give you my cell.

Hi, Bob. Glad to see you here. 

-Bruce


----------



## Treez (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi Bruce
Yes that's the one. I live on Park Point about a mile from the bridge. I walk by the Marinas and see Whisper often. 
I'd love to have a look at her. My cell is 218-370-0520 my real name is John. What time it she going in today?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Here's a couple that ougtha be close...

Baba 40 PilotÂ* House Pictures


----------

